# Alternate PC mit Sli Option



## McBen (30. November 2011)

Guten Tag 

Sagt mir bitte eure Meinung zu einem Setup,
meine Ansprüche:
-Leise!!!
-Schnell!!
-in paar Monaten einfach zweite Grafikkarten nachrüstbar ohne weitere Änderungen
-bei Alternate bestellbar, einzelne Komponenten auch bei anderen bis max 400 Euro

Hier das Setup:
Define XL Black Pearl
GeForce GTX 580 AMP2
DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit
CMPSU-1050HX
P8P67 WS Revolution     <--- ist das die aktuellste Version? 
--->   ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution
Mugen 3 PC Games Hardware Edition
Core
Vertex3 maxIO 2,5" SSD 120 GB
Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste


Ja bitte äußert euch dazu, ich nehm gerne Alternativen an.

vielen Dank im Vorraus!
mfg


----------



## Crenshaw (30. November 2011)

1050 Watt 
Sorry aber so viel brauchst du nicht 
nimm den 2600k und takte den Rest 

600-700 Watt reichen locker! Und hast sogar noch Reserven


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

kauf den 2600k dafür den alpenföhn k2
bist du besser dran

600-700 ist tief gestapelt wenn er 2x gtx 580 befeuern will
aber 850 sollten es dann doch tun 

beim RAM brauchst du nicht mehr als 1333mhz takt.
alles drüber hat kaum auswirkungen


----------



## McBen (30. November 2011)

ich habe vor mir in den nächsten Monaten eine zweite GTX 580 einzubauen für NVidia Vision Sorround.
Habe in einer Zeitschrift gelesen das zwei GTX 580 (von MSI)alleine schon 850 Watt benötigen im gegensatz zu 514 Watt bei einer GTX 590.


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

unter totaler auslastung evtl... da kommst du nie hin...
hab grad in verschiedenen beiträgen und foren gelesen dass 850 reichen
Corsair 850W


----------



## McBen (30. November 2011)

ich bin auf den ram gekommen da er testsieger und kaufempfehlung ist.

es geht mir hierbei natürlich nicht um 20 euro mehr oder weniger.
welcher RAM wäre eher zu empfehlen und vor allem warum?


----------



## McBen (30. November 2011)

Und was ist dran, dass kleinere Netzteile zwar die Leistung erbringen, dabei aber nahe ihrer 100% Grenze sind und deswegen lauter und wärmer sind als das stärkere Pendant?


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

warum kannst du oben lesen...
alles über 1333 mhz macht keinen sinn da die unterschiede minimal sind...
1600 macht zb in benchmarks 1-2% mehr, in games ist es vollkommen egal
so ist der sprung zu 1866 auch ca.

corsair xms3, corsair vengeance LOW PROFILE, geil value, teamgroup elite
sowas würd ich dir empfehlen


--> Und was ist dran, dass kleinere Netzteile zwar die Leistung erbringen,  dabei aber nahe ihrer 100% Grenze sind und deswegen lauter und wärmer  sind als das stärkere Pendant?                         

die dinger sind heute so leise dass du sie so oder so kaum hörst.
für ein netzteil ist es besser wenn es ausgelastet ist als wenn nicht.
der stromverbrauch ist aufgrund des wirkungsgrades *höher* wenn das NT *NICHT* voll ausgelastet ist


----------



## McBen (30. November 2011)

Ansonsten die anderen Komponenten passen?


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

zu cpu und cpu kühler wurde ja was gesagt...

statt der vertex würd ich die crucial m4 128gb nehmen.
weniger probleme/bugs, in der praxis eine der schnellsten

mobo geht klar

graka... naja wenn du die zotac willst ^^
wlp ist beim kühler eigentlich dabei


----------



## McBen (30. November 2011)

Vielen Dank,

können andere das soweit bestätigen?

mfg Ben


----------



## Ashton (30. November 2011)

Wenn du unbedingt willst, kannst du schon den G.Skill Sniper RAM nehmen. Er läuft auf 1,5V also keine Gefahr.
Bestätige auch:
Nimm i7 2600k statt i7 2700k
Für SLI das WS Board.
Lieber m4 Crucial also OCZ Bug.
Hol dir aber lieber nen richtig guten Kühler ala Thermalright Silver Arrow, denn für 2x580 wirst du ordentlich Power brauchen.


----------



## McBen (30. November 2011)

also die ocz ssd haben einen fehler?


----------



## Ashton (30. November 2011)

Sie fielen bisher sehr häufig aus und es gab etliche Probleme, aber wenn du wagemutig bist, kannst du ja dein Glück mit einer OCZ wagen.


----------



## McBen (30. November 2011)

nene bin da eher defensiv veranlagt


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

silver arrow oder k2 ist eigentlich ziemlich egal 
yop die laufen 1.5V aber ich find die hässlich


----------



## McBen (30. November 2011)

und den i7 2600k statt 2700k um die 20 euro zu sparen oder noch andere vorteile?


----------



## Ashton (30. November 2011)

Bei mir sinds mehr, aber reicht dir das nicht? Von mir aus kannst auch 20 Euro mehr zahlen für fast identische Leistung.


----------



## jonasf (30. November 2011)

naja vorteil ist... dass der andere unsinnig ist oO


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nochmal etwas verändert,
folgende Punkte sind mir wichtig:
-das System soll möglichst leise sein.
-Ich will in paar monaten eine zweite Triple Slot GTX 580 nachrüsten können ohne andere Teile austauschen zu müssen
-System soll durch zweite Grafikkarte Triple Full HD fähig werden.
-System soll möglichst komplett bei Alternate im Sortiment sein, da ich die 0% finanzierung nutzen möchte



Hier also mein "verbessertes" Setup:
Gehäuse
Fractal Design Defince XL Titanium Grey
Fractal Design Define XL Titanium Grey
-Groß
-Leise
-Gutes Design

CPU
I7-2700k
Intel® Core
-20 euro teurer als I7-2600k

Thermalright Silver Arrow
Thermalright Silver Arrow RT
-Testsiger
-Immer wieder empfohlen worden


Zotac GTX 580 AMP 2
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 580 AMP2
-triple slot
-sehr leise
-sehr schnell


G.Skill DIMM 8GB DDR3-1866
G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1866 Kit
-Testsieger
-flach


Asus P8p67 WS Revolution
ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution
-einzige mir bekannte Board das 2 Triple Slot Grafikkarten beherbergen kann


Cougar GX1050
Cougar GX1050/R 1050W
-1050 Watt Leistung um 2 GTX 580 zu versorgen


Samsung 470series 2,5'' 128 GB
Samsung 470series 2,5" 128 GB
-Für Windows und einzelne Spiele
-Größere HDD wird später nachgerüstet wenn die Preise wieder normal sind


Bei dem Setup ist es mir nicht wichtig hier und da nochmal 10-20 Euro zu Sparen,
ich bitte viel mehr um Warnungen, wo ich an der falschen Stelle spare 

mfg Ben


----------



## Ashton (2. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank, dass du mit unnötigen Investitionen unsere Volkswirtschaft ankurbelst. 
Bei der SSD solltest du die neue Samsung 830(deutlich schneller als sein Vorgänger) oder m4 Crucial nehmen.


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

von de 20€ die du mit dem 2600k sparen würdest kaufst du dir lieber ne kiste bier oder ne pulle vodka (sogar bei dem wäre das geld besser angelegt) 
aber ist deine sache 

1866mhz ram ist unnötig, 1050W eigentlich zu viel und zur ssd hat ja ashton schon was gesagt


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

mach ich doch gern 

die m4 sind leider ausverkauft ich schau gerade nochmal nach der anderen samsung.

fehlen noch irgendwelche kleinteile?


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

okay okay ich nehm den 2600k, scheint ja wirklich deutlich zu sein 

mit dem netzteil seid ihr auch ganz sicher mit den 2 gtx 580 OC das ich da später keine probleme bekomme bei nem 850iger?
kenne mich da nicht so aus.
ich hab am pc ja noch headset, tastatur mit display, maus und und und dran...

bei der ssd ist nun das problem die nächste samsung 830 die vorhanden ist eine 256gb die fast 400 euro kostet...
werd also erstmal bei der o.g. bleiben und später noch eine nachrüsten.
oder lohnt sich die 470 gar nicht? im vergleich zu ner normalen hdd?


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

monitor bezieht den strom extern der rest ist zu vernachlässigen...
wie viel das genau zieht 
ich schau mal ob ich was finde.

EDIT: hab was...
also hier sagen sie verbrauch vom gesamtsystem unter last 565W ^^ (haben aber auch ein 1200er NT verwendet?!)

EDIT2:
hier gehts auf 719W + 100WCPU = 819
850 sollten reichen... gibts n ordentliches 900/950?


test die beiden geben sich in der praxis nichts ^^
der 2700 hat 100mhz mehr. du merkst du beim benchen. in der praxis würdest du es niemals merken. und oc sollten sie gleich weit gehen...


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

ja ich sehs ein 

zu den ssd,
ich hab jetzt die wahl zwischen
64gb crucial m4 für 95 euro
128gb samsung 470 series für 150
256gb samsung 830 series für 360

wofür sollte ich mich da entscheiden?
es wäre für mich auch kein weltuntergang, später nochmal eine größere ssd zu kaufen wenn die ein wenig günstiger werden.


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

nimm die crucial und kauf zur not nachher nochmal was nach 

360€ für ne ssd ist krank ^^
und die 470 ist halt langsamer weil älter ^^

ich denke 850W sollten ausreichen beim NT


----------



## Ashton (2. Dezember 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> EDIT2:
> hier gehts auf 719W + 100WCPU = 819
> 850 sollten reichen... gibts n ordentliches 900/950?


Denke bei 719W ist die CPU schon inklusive. 
Hier ein anderer Test. Das Corsair AX850 wäre da also eine sehr gute Wahl. 

Die 470 ist nicht dolle, da sie nur über Sata II läuft. Test.


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

Ashton schrieb:


> Denke bei 719W ist die CPU schon inklusive.
> Hier ein anderer Test. Das Corsair AX850 wäre da also eine sehr gute Wahl.


 

okööö ^^
jap das corsair ax850 ist top


----------



## Epikureer12 (2. Dezember 2011)

Kauf dir lieber ne 580er im referenzdesign, falls das du ne 2. Karte definitiv einbauen wirst, sonst wird es warscheinlich recht problematisch in Sachen Wärmeentwicklung bei der oberen Karte.


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

hä? wieso sollte referenzdesign von der wärmeentwicklung her besser sein


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

refernzdesign sind zwar nur dual slot und ziehen die luft aus dem gehäuse nach draußen, sind deswegen aber sehr laut, was ein absolutes no go bei mir ist.

deswegen soll die grafikkarte ruhig ein triple slot design haben und ich nehm das teurere motherboard in kauf um denen genug platz zu geben.
so hat die obere grafikkarte 4 slots frei für sich, dh 1.5 slots (bei zotac weil 2.5 slot design) um luft zu bekommen, die durch gehäuselüfter auch dorthin geschafft werden soll 

also nehme jetzt erstmal die 64gb crucial, vielleicht siehts nach weihnachten ja besser aus und die preise auch 

find ich übrigens total klasse von euch das ihr mir helft


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

klingt gut


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

hehe,

so wenn wir das geklärt haben, welches bildschirm modell empfehlt ihr denn?
soll erstmal 1 bildschirm sein und später noch 2 dazu...

ich find ja den 
Samsung SyncMaster MD230X3, 3x 23" (LS23MUQHB) | Geizhals.at EU
total geil,
gestern bei mediamarkt im portrait modus gesehen... ein traum


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

was ist von diesem gerät zu halten?
BenQ G2220HD


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

benutz doch pls den bearbeiten button 
jap der syncmaster ist heiß 

laut lordac wäre der hier gut + preis tipp im 22" bereich
benq g2222HDL


----------



## Lizz (2. Dezember 2011)

Wie weit willstn weg sitzen? xD

Das hier sieht viel geiler aus


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

alter schwede 
das is geil!!!

hauptasche den rechner im tisch oO richtig fett


----------



## Lizz (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja hab mir auch ziemlich mühe gegeben. Scherz leider nicht meins xDD
Das war eigentlich nicht das was ich meinte  Ich persönlich brauch nur einen Bildschirm, aber wenn dann drei, dann so wie der! ^^


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

ich brauche auch nur einen ^^
ich find auch eher die ganze sache mit tisch, beleuchtung usw geil


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

nicht besonders weit weg, soll eher kompakt sein.
möchte keine riesige displaywelt, eher das größere blickfeld in spielen und die vergößerte arbeitsfläche gefällt mir.


----------



## Lizz (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann da jetzt leider nicht aus Erfahrung reden, aber ich behaupt mal einfach das man die seitlichen eh kaum/selten was relevantes wahrnimmt. Ich hab auch einen 23 Zoll und muss sagen das zB BF3 ich garnicht wirklich mehr die Minimap wahrnehme, weil sie einfach so weit weg ist vom geschehen xD Es kommt schon manchmal vor, das ich sie auf klappe, damit ich da was mitbekomme


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

möchte ihn auch für simulationen und rollenspiele nutzen


----------



## Lizz (2. Dezember 2011)

Wollte ja nur mein empfinden dem gegenüber schildern.Bin ja auch kein Sound fan usw. Wenn du es willst, dann klar!


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

Lizz schrieb:


> Wollte ja nur mein empfinden dem gegenüber schildern.Bin ja auch kein Sound fan usw. Wenn du es willst, dann klar!


 


ich zocke auf nem 24zöller (vor allem mw3 und wenn ich dann mal dazu komme skyrim ^^ bf3 hab ich auch aber... janu nicht so mein game ^^)
ich hab allerdings keine übersichtsprobleme 
find 24" aber die obergrenze. drüber müsste man schon konsolen mäßig n stückchen weg sitzen

naja  ^^
schau lieber mal auf deine pinnwand


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

also zusammenfassung
2 zotac gtx 580 amp2
gskill ddr3 8gb
asus p8p67 ws revolution
intel core i7 2600k
fractal design define xl
cougar gx1050 (kostet nur 15 euro oder so mehr als des 850 und hat bessere effizienz)
thermalright silver arrow
crucial m4 64 gb ssd
3 mal benq g2222hdl

und ich kann alles was momentan aufm markt ist auf 3 bildschirmen in full hd zocken richtig?


----------



## Crenshaw (2. Dezember 2011)

In 3 x Full HD


----------



## McBen (2. Dezember 2011)

also ja?
irgendwelche engpässe?
fehlen irgendwelche adapter, kabel?


----------



## jonasf (2. Dezember 2011)

das problem am NT ist...
es verbraucht mehr strom wenn es nicht ausgelastet ist.


----------



## tso92 (5. Dezember 2011)

jonasf schrieb:


> das problem am NT ist...
> es verbraucht mehr strom wenn es nicht ausgelastet ist.


 
ich sags mal so wenn man 2 gtx 580 befeuern will guckt man als letztes auf die stromkosten  

also ich würde ein 950 watt NT nehmen reicht vollkommen !!! 
aber es liegt am TE selbst was er macht ^^


----------

